# IT'S TRUE, JEFF'S RUBS ARE "AWARD WINNING"



## JckDanls 07

Let me first say that I know I will get ripped for not enough pictures..  as most know I don't do pictures (often) as I don't own a cell phone let alone a phone that takes pictures... Some others took a few and sent them to me ...

So our local County Fair was a go this year (1st and only one in the US)... They have a Charity BBQ Competition (14 yrs now) every year...  Any winnings go to the local charity of your choice...  $50 entry fee gets you a bag of Kingsford charcoal and what ever the choice of meat is..  This years choice was Brisket...  They were pretty small this year (flats)  5-7 lbs ...

Draw a number from the hat for your pick of meat and turn in time...  #1 gets first pick of meat ... BUT... has to turn in at 4pm (8am was start time)... #2 picks and turns in at 4:05...  3 @4:10 ...  etc. etc...  Each has it's pros and cons... If you are last pick you get whatever is left and not chosen... BUT ...  you get to cook longer ...   total number of teams dictates how much longer... Unfortunately this year didn't have as many entries (6) as the norm (15 limit and usually full) ...

We (Team Refuze-2-Luze BBQ) drew #3...  They do let us start fires early so that's a good thing... I had the Weber 22.5" Kettle humming along  @ 275` ...

Here's our set up...








Brisket was injected with beef broth and some worsty mixed in...  Then sprayed with EVOO and rubbed med/heavy with Jeff's "TEXAS STYLE RUB" exactly as recipe states...
Sorry about BIG pics... can't figure out how to make it smaller ..







Brisket went on at 0830 ..  rolled smoke with Pecan chunks...  Drip pan had the rest of injection broth and then poured all the blood from the cryovacked pack in the pan as well  ...  Checked IT at the 4 hr mark..  IT was 155`..  went another hour and then wrapped... was done @ 200` (probe tested everywhere for tenderness) ... Off smoker and in cooler @1430 (2:30)...  @1540 I removed from foil wrap (poured this juice in drip pan too) and put back in the kettle to try and firm bark back up a little bit..  removed from grill @ 1555...  sliced (screwed this up, more on that later) and put slices back in the drip pan juices..  and rested in juice 10 minutes...   Made up the turn in box (NOTHING but meat and sauce is allowed in turn in box, NOTHING or be DQ'd) and off to the judges it went...

Here's a pic of some pieces cut up for all to try (yes that's JckDanls07)









Now it's time for tasting and sharing...  OMGGGGGGGGG ...  this is BY FAR the best brisket I've (and every body that tasted) ever had ... I was feeling pretty good about our chances after that. .. A win would get a $500 check sent to the local boys and girls club (our charity of choice) in the name of "Team Refuze-2-Luze BBQ" ... 2nd - $250 .. . 3rd - $150

We also have a little side appetizer contest going on throughout the day...  Everybody (most) makes an appetizer and then passes them around for all to try...  at the end of the day you cast your ballot for your fav. appetizer .. We made Stuffed Mushrooms..  stuffed with a sausage/cream cheese dip my wife makes...

So at the end of the day when it came time for results we stood and listened patiently...

For Appetizers..  winner is...  STUFFED MUSHROOMS...  YEAAAAAAAAAAAAA...  we won ...

For Brisket ...   winner is  ...  "TEAM REFUZE-2-LUZE .... YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA again ..

So when Jeff say's his rubs are award winning... you best believe him cuz here's the proof ...







So we actually swept the day and won both categories ...  First time that's been done ...

  Here's "Team Refuze -2-Luze"  ...









PS. As I said above about slicing... After it was all over the guy that runs the show pulled me over to the side to tell me that I almost didn't get the win as I had sliced it WITH the grain instead of against it...  When I was in the middle of slicing it I said F****, I'm slicing with the grain and not against it...  F**** I said again...  I was paying more attention to the thickness of the slice and also to slicing on the bias (angled) instead of straight down...  Didn't notice the grain till half way through it ...  Told team mates that this may not be good...  and sure enough they dinged me on it but not enough to not get the win ...

So again...  BUY Jeff's rub's...  they really are award winning ...

Thanks Jeff


----------



## yankee2bbq

That’s awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## TNJAKE

Congrats. I like Jeff's Texas rub also. Great on chops as well


----------



## MJB05615

Congrats Keith!  A great day was had by all.  That Brisket looks delicious, well obviously as you said, and it won.  Very happy for you and your Team.  Excellent work.


----------



## Brokenhandle

Congrats! And a great story,  thanks for sharing! Jeff's rubs are definitely very good,  as is his sauce 

Ryan


----------



## Wurstmeister

Great Job!  Many congrats to you and your team. Inspiring story and photos.  Good luck for repeat in 2021!


----------



## GATOR240

Congratulations, nicely done!!  I'm a big fan of Jeff's rubs.


----------



## pc farmer

Awesome Keith. Congrats.   I havent tried Jeffs beef rub yet.  I have it thou.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Thanks for all the likes everybody (13 so far)..  LOL ... 

We had a blast and all was good ...


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Nice job on the sweep... Congrats to your team!  Jeff’s rubs are real good!


----------



## jcam222

Good stuff and congrats! I’ll have to try the Texas rub. I can say I’ve made Jeff’s BBQ sauce for some friends who consider themselves to be bbq aficionados a few times and they swear it’s the best they’ve ever had.


----------



## 912smoker

Awesome job Keith and thanks for bringing us along for the victory!


----------



## Bearcarver

Way to go Keith!!
I'm almost out of my first 12 bottles of Jeff's BBQ Sauce!
I love that too!

Bear


----------



## JckDanls 07

Thanks everybody...  and the likes are appreciated...


----------



## pineywoods

Congrats Keith


----------



## JckDanls 07

Thanks Jerry...  

I was goofing around at work and told them if they ever wanted to hire a Pro that I was available..  we all laughed at that one...


----------



## BGKYSmoker

WTG


----------



## chopsaw

Nice work , and way to go ! 
Great thread . Thanks for posting .


----------



## JckDanls 07

Thanks Chopsaw...  We had fun with it...


----------



## SmokinAl

Congrats Keith!
That is freakin awesome!!
Al


----------



## JckDanls 07

Thanks Al...  I'm ready to do another one (comp) now ...   feeling cocky..  LOL ... 

And then the local mullet wrappers (newspaper) list of winners has us in third...  I want a front page correction...  LOL...


----------



## nimrod

Way to go Keith! You definitely have some of the best smoked meat going! No doubt it was a winner.
Craig & Ann


----------



## JckDanls 07

Thanks Craig...  we had a blast... 

Secondly...  I don't see any response from y'all on this thread...  better get ya a site quick..  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...lorida-gathering-post-covid-gathering.306454/


----------



## TulsaJeff

I’m not sure how I missed this first time around but congrats on the win and I’m glad to hear that the Texas rub worked out well for you! I also love stuffed mushrooms!


----------



## TulsaJeff

Man, I can't believe I missed this one when it first came across.. great job on the cook and the win!


----------



## chp

I know I am late to the game, but I ordered a few of Jeff’s products this morning. Looking forward to trying his stuff for myself. Great post!


----------



## flatbroke

Thumbs up.


----------

